# 4 door R33 GTR



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, after thinking what I want next, I have had loads of wild ideas what I want as my daily driver, and I am after a R33 GTR 4 door, I have posted up here to see if people know of any in the uk and is it worth hanging on for one to come up, and know they are very rare but I can wait just like I did with my red r33 GTR. Don't really want to import one. Thanks Richard


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I dont think there are any in the UK but if your quick
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/234938-some-interesting-cars-auctions-moment.html


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

hodgie said:


> I dont think there are any in the UK but if your quick
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/234938-some-interesting-cars-auctions-moment.html




It's sold


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They're lovely EXCEPT they've got a damn ugly rear end


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I spotted one while searching for a r33 but I searched so many sites I can't remember where I saw it. I was silver ir grey and honestly it looked pants but I guess you would be able to sort that.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

What about an rs6 ? I came so close to buying one but the bloke that owned it put me off


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> They're lovely EXCEPT they've got a damn ugly rear end




Every time I look at them on google images the more I want one, I know what you are saying but they are growing on me lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

IMAG1735_zpsiaohghbw.jpg Photo by bigmilly | Photobucket

looks wrong


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Actually I've just googled it as well and a few look really decent


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> What about an rs6 ? I came so close to buying one but the bloke that owned it put me off




Never wanted one, I've had a RS4 b4 avant, my hearts set on a r33 GTR 4 door


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice



Really really nice



Really nice


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I got the black and silver one round the wrong way.

The black one is actually fantastic looking


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's a shit one though



And before anybody mentions it, its only similar to the white and black gtr I liked in colour choice


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> Here's a shit one though
> 
> 
> 
> And before anybody mentions it, its only similar to the white and black i liked in colour choice




Looks like a taxi:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If someone could sort that back end I'd love one.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The back end looks like its a poor Chinese copy


But that black one, damn its nice.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

One of them is a R32


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fetch very good money 

hardly any in the UK

Rear looks horrible tho!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

matty32 said:


> fetch very good money
> 
> hardly any in the UK
> 
> Rear looks horrible tho!




Hardly any Matty? So your saying there are some? Do you know anyone?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There are some registered, shipped some in the past

they are out there, but they may be rough by now with the salt, rain and winters

they fetch very good money in Japan tho

basically a specialist edition

like an evo wagan.


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> Here's a shit one though
> 
> 
> 
> And before anybody mentions it, its only similar to the white and black gtr I liked in colour choice


Imagine being pursued by that as cop car...


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

GT-R 4-DOOR Autech Edition midnight purple 40TH ANNIVERSARY !!!! COLLECTORS @ Edward Lee's! - YouTube


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd love a 4 door GTR, and the estate to go with it. I guess you could build one easy enough. There has got to be some cheap GT4's kicking about.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Man i wouldnt mind one come to think of it


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Looks pretty because she's a 32.
Unfortunately much easier to break into with the frameless windows when compared to the 33's heavy styling.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Richard. What did the one in the auction just sell for?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Richard. What did the one in the auction just sell for?






YHPM


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Richard. What did the one in the auction just sell for?



Would like to know also please


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

JTJUDGE said:


> Really really nice


r32 gtst 4 door


----------



## jamymoosh98 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Nissan Skyline GTR R33 4 Door model*

ive spotted one in the area of helston in cornwall, non runner from the looks of it but could be made to run with some minor repairs, not 100% sure if it would be sold but worth a try, id buy it but due to lack of funds im shit out of luck, ive done some research on the vehicle and its currently SORN in place, but it has the 2.5 RB26DETT engine which are gorgeous when restored and well looked after, price would be down to the owner, don't know the owner at all just know the general location of the vehicle.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd absolutely love an R33 GTR Autech.


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

how rare are these? I didn't even know they existed


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

They are very rare, would like one myself but they never come up for sale:chuckle:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here you are.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

richardr33 said:


> They are very rare, would like one myself but they never come up for sale:chuckle:


hey we've offered you two LOL!! common as muck they are:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GTRLM1 (May 15, 2014)

never seen one before, most definitely a rare car


----------

